# Welche Kühler werden AM4 halterungs upgrades erhalten?



## TheWolf (14. Dezember 2016)

*Welche Kühler werden AM4 halterungs upgrades erhalten?*

Hallo beQuiet,
Mich Interresiert sehr ob bestehende Kühler von ihnen in Zukunft ein Upgrade auf AM4 erhalten werden oder ob diese bereits kompatibel sind.

mit frendlichen grüßen
TheWolf


----------



## Chimera (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welche Kühler werden AM4 halterungs upgrades erhalten?*

Bzgl. kompatibel: es gab ja mal ne News mit nem Bild von ner Noctua Halterung auf nem AM4 Brett und da hiess es, dass ne neue Halterung notwendig sein wird: AMD Summit Ridge (Zen): Noctua zeigt neues AM4-Halterungssystem. Da heisst es gar explizit, dass der Lochabstand vom AM3/3+ abweichen wird. So gesehen wird man wohl oder übel mal wieder ein neues Retention Kit benötigen...
Wie es herstellerseitig aussieht, nimmt mich auch mal wunder, denn grad für all die Nutzer von Silent Loops dürft es wohl recht interessant sein zu wissen, ob es von BQ/Listan oder Alphacool ein Upgradeset geben wird.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welche Kühler werden AM4 halterungs upgrades erhalten?*

Moin Moin,

leider dürfen wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur sehr begrenzt die zukünftige Kompatibilität einzelner be quiet! Kühler zu AMDs neuem Sockel AM4 kommunizieren.

Wie ja bereits beschrieben, wird der Sockel AM4 ein abweichendes Mounting zu den aktuellen AMD Sockeln haben.
Hierfür wird es dann für viele be quiet! Kühler einen abweichenden Montagesatz geben.

Genaue Informationen dazu, für welche Kühler wir den Montagesatz anbieten werden und wie ihr an diesen kommt, teilen wir nach der CES 2017 mit.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.
  [FONT=&quot]Gruß Andre[/FONT]


----------



## TheWolf (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welche Kühler werden AM4 halterungs upgrades erhalten?*

Vielen dank für die Antwort.

mit freundlichen grüßen
TheWolf


----------

